# Water Fun!



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Had some fun this past weekend playing in the stream.

It's amazing what you can do with a tripod! I always wondered how others got water to do that "swish" thing. Messin' with the f-stop.

The lighting wasn't perfect. Either it was too dark or the too much light was coming through sporadically.

Where's OSHA? :shock: 









It's no Niagara.









Dark falls.









Now that I kinda know how to do it, expect more water pics from me.

Caleb


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

That looks like a quaint little stream that would be fun to shoot. Good job on the pics.

Its not so much f stop as it is hanging the shutter. You control the amount of light in and depth of field(or lack there of) with the f stop. While hanging your shutter for about 1 sec (kinda what it looks like or a little less) and move the f stop(apature) from the low number(which is the largest opening) which can be anywhere from 1.4 to 3.5 depending on the lens up to 22(pinhole) or whatever your highend is you will see a huge difference. Most lens are sharpest in the 5.6 to 11 range and have the greatest depth of field with everything in focus. Now that you've learned this, the trailing headlights and light painting arent far off.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

waltny said:


> That looks like a quaint little stream that would be fun to shoot. Good job on the pics.
> 
> Its not so much f stop as it is hanging the shutter. You control the amount of light in and depth of field(or lack there of) with the f stop. While hanging your shutter for about 1 sec (kinda what it looks like or a little less) and move the f stop(apature) from the low number(which is the largest opening) which can be anywhere from 1.4 to 3.5 depending on the lens up to 22(pinhole) or whatever your highend is you will see a huge difference. Most lens are sharpest in the 5.6 to 11 range and have the greatest depth of field with everything in focus. Now that you've learned this, the trailing headlights and light painting arent far off.


My brain just exploded.

Zim,

You are talented.


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like your having fun. There is a good workshop on this @dpchallenge.com that helped me out! Try a ND filter or polarized filter to help with the light.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking pictures, I like the third one!


----------

